# Mjr



## MJR (Jun 6, 2016)

what's up UG. Going to start a log here. since this ginger spends more time on here posting videos of himself not drinking and complaining he can view my log and tell me how week and fat I am. everyone here seems cool hopefully I can pop my head in on everyone's logs and see how you all are doing. Thanks for having me.


----------



## MJR (Jun 6, 2016)

6/2
Flat
135x8, 8
185x5
225x5
275x5
315x5
365x8
405x4
Spoto close grip
225x5
275x5
315x5x5
Front squat 
45x5
135x5
225x1
275x1
315x1
365x1
Pull-ups (I've gained about 25 lbs recently so these suck right now)
BW x5
21lbs x3
42x2
63x1.5 this was ugly


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 6, 2016)

welcome to ug


----------



## snake (Jun 6, 2016)

Welcome aboard MJR. I'm sure you'll fit in here just fine.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 6, 2016)

Just sent packmule the new program going forward. Sending to you too in a minute.


----------



## DreamChaser (Jun 6, 2016)

Welcome to the board impressive stats


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 6, 2016)

Welcome mjr. U seem like a good dude already. Nice bench numbers.


----------



## Turbolag (Jun 6, 2016)

Hey mjr! How you been man?


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 6, 2016)

Good to have you brother!


----------



## NbleSavage (Jun 6, 2016)

Nice stats, good call on the log. Welcome aboard!


----------



## Tren4Life (Jun 6, 2016)

Welcome aboard brother


----------



## AlphaD (Jun 6, 2016)

Whats up Mjr, Welcome to the Underground....


----------



## MJR (Jun 6, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just sent packmule the new program going forward. Sending to you too in a minute.



So was that just a teas? The ginger strikes again


----------



## MJR (Jun 6, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Welcome mjr. U seem like a good dude already. Nice bench numbers.



They are mediocre at best my friend. Trying to open my grip up. For years I have benched with my pinky inside the rings now I have put my index finger on the rings for the last month.


----------



## MJR (Jun 6, 2016)

Turbolag said:


> Hey mjr! How you been man?



What's up turbo! I have been good. How about yourself


----------



## MJR (Jun 6, 2016)

tenaciousa said:


> I thought you died dude.



I contemplated suicide after I saw your numbers. But I'm to much of a pussy to go through with it.


----------



## MJR (Jun 7, 2016)

So this is kind of funny. I went to a different gym about an hour from my house to try to get a feel for log press. So no idea what this log weighs. Someone said 90lbs and the same person said it may be 160. So no real idea what I did. The log was not light and was either harder or easier than I expected...

Log press- most of these where a clean and strict press some I tried to push press.
90 or 160x5
130 or 200x4
150 or 220x2
170 or 240x2
190 or 260x1
Pull downs 
50x10
100x10
150x10
200x10
250x8, 8
Single arm rope press down 3x15
Single arm preacher machine 4x10
Face pulls 70lbs 5x10


----------



## silvereyes87 (Jun 7, 2016)

Welcome aboard man


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 7, 2016)

MJR said:


> So this is kind of funny. I went to a different gym about an hour from my house to try to get a feel for log press. So no idea what this log weighs. Someone said 90lbs and the same person said it may be 160. So no real idea what I did. The log was not light and was either harder or easier than I expected...
> 
> Log press- most of these where a clean and strict press some I tried to push press.
> 90 or 160x5
> ...



I seriously doubt it was a 160 log press. However I seriously doubt you could only do 190 for a single when you can military press 315 for like 4 or something


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 8, 2016)

MJR said:


> So this is kind of funny. I went to a different gym about an hour from my house to try to get a feel for log press. So no idea what this log weighs. Someone said 90lbs and the same person said it may be 160. So no real idea what I did. The log was not light and was either harder or easier than I expected...
> 
> Log press- most of these where a clean and strict press some I tried to push press.
> 90 or 160x5
> ...



All done in a singlet???


----------



## MJR (Jun 8, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> I seriously doubt it was a 160 log press. However I seriously doubt you could only do 190 for a single when you can military press 315 for like 4 or something



Honestly don't know. It felt a lot heavier than 90. They had no idea but everyone there knew that the other log was 220. But this one had steel ends that screwed onto it.


----------



## MJR (Jun 8, 2016)

6/7
Squat 
45x5
135x5
185x3
225x3
275x3
315x3
365x3
405x3
455x3
505x3
550x3
Pause squat
425x7, 7, 7


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 8, 2016)

I'd love to have access to a log press. They look like fun and could build some serious strength that could carry over to all lifts.


----------



## MJR (Jun 10, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> All done in a singlet???



No... That was Tuesday. I did squats in my singlet Monday night the log press. Funnier if I was in a large gym in my singlet. I was in a private gym doing squats alone tho.


----------



## MJR (Jun 10, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> All done in a singlet???



No... That was Tuesday. I did squats in my singlet Monday night the log press. Funnier if I was in a large gym in my singlet. I was in a private gym doing squats alone tho.


----------



## MJR (Jun 10, 2016)

6/9
Flat
135x8, 8
185x5
225x5
275x5
315x5
365x5
375x5
385x5 strained my neck on the fourth rep here. Should have probably stopped...
405x2
Hatfield squat 
155x4
245x3
335x3
425x3
515x3
605x2 supposed to be three... So...
625x1  to make up for not doing three 
Floor press fat bar 
110x7
200x7
290x7
340x7, 5, 5, 5 neck was hurting so shut it down


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 10, 2016)

Strong fukker


----------



## ECKSRATED (Jun 10, 2016)

Hatfield squat?


----------



## Beedeezy (Jun 10, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Hatfield squat?



I believe its using a SSB while holding onto something. I see Quadslikerob do something like that pretty often.

https://www.instagram.com/p/BF-AMLkAiYs/?taken-by=quadslikerobb


----------



## MJR (Jun 10, 2016)

ECKSRATED said:


> Hatfield squat?



Yeah SSB bar and set another bar about waist high to hold onto for more support. Yes Quadslikerob has been doing them so my training partner and I figured we would give them a go.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Jun 10, 2016)

MJR said:


> Yeah SSB bar and set another bar about waist high to hold onto for more support. Yes Quadslikerob has been doing them so my training partner and I figured we would give them a go.



How you like these? I want to throw them into my training after my next meet.


----------



## MJR (Jun 10, 2016)

DieYoungStrong said:


> How you like these? I want to throw them into my training after my next meet.



They are different. You can overload with them and get as deep as your body can let you. Fun to do also


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 10, 2016)

Your Hatfield squat is better than your normal ssb squat.


----------



## MJR (Jun 14, 2016)

6/13
Seated military 
45x10
95x5
135x5
185x5
225x5
275x3
295x1
225x7
T bar chest support
1 plate x10
2 plate x10
3x10
4x10
5x10
Hamstring curl standing 
40x10
50x10
60x10
70x10, 10
Abductor 
165x20
205x20
260x20
Adductor 
90x20
145x20
160x20
Skull crushers on the floor where you bring it back to touch then bAck up
45x10
95x10
135x10
150x9
Preacher curl 1arm 
45x15
60x10
70x10


----------



## MJR (Jun 14, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Your Hatfield squat is better than your normal ssb squat.



That's because you can use your arms for support and a little help


----------



## MJR (Jun 15, 2016)

6/14
Squat
135x5
225x4
315x2
405x2
495x15doubles 
Romanian deads 
135x7
225x7
315x7
405z7


----------



## MJR (Jun 17, 2016)

6/16
Flat
135x8, 8
225x3, 3
315x3
365x3
405x3
365x3, 3, 3, 3
Cambered bar box squat
170x5
260x3
350x3
440x3
530x3
590x2 so this is funny and stupid. I Unracked the bar out of the mono but had my left arm inside of the safety strap like an idiot. So otw down it caught my forearm and stated leaning over to the right so I was in a weird position and fought it up moved my arm and hit the second rep. These felt great will be moving up in weight next week 
530x3, 3
Fat bar floor press 
110x7
200x7
290x7
380x3
370x2 I was just beat. My arms didn't want to press any more. My bench was hurting tonight oh well next week will be here soon


----------



## MJR (Jun 22, 2016)

6/20
Seated military 
45x10
95x10
135x10
195x3
215x3
235x3
255x3
275x2....pooped myself &#55357;&#56489;
Bb row
135x10
185x10
225x10
275x5
315x5
365x5
405x5
Pull-ups alternating grip 3x3
Hamstring curls kneeling 
40x10
50x10
60x10
70x10
80x10
Abductor 3x20
adductor 3x20 
Hammer curls 
30x10
40x10
50x10
60x10
70x10

6/21
Buffalo bar squat 
55x5
145x5
235x5
325x5
415x5
505x5
Romanian deads
135x7
225x7
315x7
405x7
495x7


----------



## MJR (Jun 24, 2016)

6/23
Flat
135x8, 8, 8
225x8
315x8
385x2x15
Cambered bar box squat
170x5
260x3
350x3
440x3
530x3
620x3
550x3
Floor press fat bar
110x7
200x7
290x7
350x6, 4, 3, 3


----------



## MJR (Jun 28, 2016)

6/27
Hypers 3x25
single leg ext 
60x15
105x15
135x15
Hack squat 
1 plate x5
2x5
3x5
4x5
5x5
Adductor 
3x20
Abductor 
3x20
Strict press behind the neck standing 
45x10
95x10
135x7
185x7
205x4
Hammer strength shoulder press
1plate x8
2x8
3x8
4x8
Hammer curl 
30x10
50x8
60x8
70x8
Tricep lying ext
95x10
135x10
165x3


----------



## MJR (Jul 3, 2016)

Squatting this past Tuesday and popped something in my back. Was in bed Wednesday-Friday. Got my ass up and walked around all day Saturday. First workout today since I got hurt. No squatting or deads for a bit so pillar hooked me up with a bench workout. 

Flat 45x12
135x12, 12
185 2board 323 tempo 2xamrap no idea how many reps each set to much counting to keep track 
Pull-ups 4x5
Incline db row 
40x10
60x10
80x8, 8
Laterals 
20x10
30x10
40x10
50x8
Tricep press down 
100x20
150x20
200x20, 20
HS single arm preacher 
50x15
70x12
80x5


----------



## MJR (Jul 6, 2016)

7/5
Shitty workout... Literally! 
Felt great all day. Had some coffee on the way to train and that blew me open. Had to run to the bathroom every four sets and called it early tonight. 
Flat grip two inches inside rings for three count pause 
135x10, 5
225x5
275x2
315x2
365x2 add reverse small bands for a second double 
405x2
455x1
175x a lot, no bands 
Band press downs 4x10
Band face pulls 4x15
Wide neutral grip pull-ups 4x3


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jul 6, 2016)

good work bro


----------



## MJR (Jul 8, 2016)

7/7
close grip
135x8, 8, 8
225x5
275x3
315x1
365x1
405x1
425x1
255x19, 15, 15
Trx row with monster fat grips
12, 10, 10, 10
Band press downs 100reps
Laterals 
30s x10
50s x8, 8, 8
Hammer curls DB
50x10, 10, 10, 10


----------



## MJR (Jul 12, 2016)

7/11
Good mornings 
45x15
135x10, 10, 10
Hamstring curl 
40x20
60x12
80x10
Flat 
135x10, 10
Add 2 board 
225xsomething, something 323 tempo I can't keep count doing this 
Behind the neck press standing
45x10
95x5
135x5
185x4 to much on my back
Seated HS shrug
1plate x15
2x15
3x15
4x12
Machine preacher curls 3x15
Tricep machine ext
50x10
80x15


----------



## MJR (Jul 13, 2016)

7/12
Close grip 3 second pause
135x8
185x5
225x2
275x2
315x2
Add reverse light bands
365x2
405x2
455x1
185x35
Band pull downs 
4x15
Side laterals
25x15
35x15
45x12
Close grip 
135x5
225x2
315x2 to chest, 1 board, 2 boarr, 3, board 4 board


----------



## MJR (Jul 17, 2016)

7/15
Close grip pause bench
135x8, 8
225x8
275x1
315x1
345x1
375x1
405x1
250x15, 12
Hyper ext
BW x10
45x10
95x10
145x10
Seated military pin press pins set to chin
135x5
185x5
225x4
275x1
Preacher curl on HS
50x15, 15


----------



## MJR (Jul 27, 2016)

7/26
Board press 2 board 323 tempo
295x8, 9
Meadows rows 
1 plate x10
2x10
3x8
4x8
Single arm shoulder press 
1 plate x8
2x8
3x5
Band press down 100 reps


----------



## MJR (Aug 2, 2016)

8/1
Pause Squat
135x5
225x5
275x3
315x3
365x3
Good mornings 
135x5
185x5
225x5
275x5
315x5
Standing Hamstring curl 
30x10
40x10
50x10
60x10
70x10
DB military 
45x10
65x8
85x5
105x5
125x4 
Single arm preacher HS machine
45x10
55x10
65x10
75x10
Close grip floor press
135x5
185x5
225x5
275x5
315x5
Reverse pec deck 
105x15
140x15
165x15


----------



## MJR (Aug 3, 2016)

8/2
Bench index on rings
135x10, 10
185x8
225x8
275x8
Two board 323 tempo
315x8, 7
JM press
45x10
95x10
135x8
155x8
175x8
195x6
Felt exhausted and stopped here to much heat and not enough sleep lately burning myself out


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 3, 2016)

MJR, keep it up bro. I know you don't need to hear that from me, but I enjoy checking in on this tread. 
Strong fukker my man.


----------



## MJR (Aug 5, 2016)

8/4
Flat bench
135x10, 10
185x2
225x2
275x2
315x2
365x20 doubles
Floor press fat grip Swiss bar
115x7
165x7
205x7
255x7
295x7, 5, 5, 4, 5


----------



## ECKSRATED (Aug 5, 2016)

20 doublesssss!!!! **** me man. Nice work


----------



## MJR (Aug 10, 2016)

8/9
I squated tonight!!!!! I didn't get hurt doing it either!!!!
Safety bar squat
65x5, 5
155x5
205x2
255x2
295x2
335x12 doubles
Fat bar pin press
110x5
160x5
200x3
250x3
290x3
340x3
380x3
430x2
380x3, 3, 3
Safety bar good morning
65x10
155x7
205x7
245x7, 7, 7


----------



## MJR (Aug 10, 2016)

tenaciousa said:


> >10 doubles=cardio.



I'm training prowlers and burpies like the ginger does too


----------



## MJR (Aug 12, 2016)

8/11
Flat
135x10, 10
185x5
225x5
275x5
315x5
335x5
355x4
335x5, 5, 5
315x5, 5, 5
Front squat SSB 
155x5
205x3
245x4
295x3
335x3
385x3
Swiss bar 
115x7
165x7
215x7
255x7
305x7, 5, 5, 5, 5


----------



## MJR (Aug 15, 2016)

8/14
Super incline
45x10
135x8
185x5
225x5
275x4, 4
295x2
Straight leg dead
135x5
185x5
225x3
275x3
315x3
365x3
Shrug 
45x10
135x15
225x15, 15


----------



## MJR (Aug 16, 2016)

8/15
Press downs 
100x20
150x20
200x20
Cambered barbell curl
25x20
75x15
125x10
150x10
Db laterals
15x20
30x15
45x10
Incline French press
25x20
30x15
35x12
Face pull
60x15, 15, 15
Wide grip press down 
100x15
150x15
Reverse curl with orange band
2x15


----------



## MJR (Aug 19, 2016)

8/16
SSB squat
155x5
205x3
245x3
295x3x3
335x3x3
385x3x3
SSB good morning
155x7
205x7
245x7
295x7
335x7

8/18
Flat
135x10, 10, 10
225x3
275x3
315x3
365x3
405x2
415x2
405x2
375x3, 3, 3,3
Front squat SSB 
155x5, 3
245x3
335x3
425x2
Swiss bar floor press
115x7
205x7
295x7
325x6, 5, 3
295x5


----------



## Beedeezy (Aug 19, 2016)

I'm starting to use the SSB again, trying to give my elbow a break. Shit is tough...


----------



## MJR (Aug 24, 2016)

Beedeezy said:


> I'm starting to use the SSB again, trying to give my elbow a break. Shit is tough...



WhTs with the elbow?


----------



## MJR (Aug 24, 2016)

8/23
Squat
55x8
105x5
145x5
195x3
235x3
285x3
325x3
375x3
415x3
465x3
415x3, 3, 3 Agervated what pillar seems to think is my SI joint 
JM press
45x10
95x8
135x8
185x8
205x7, 6
SSB good mornings 
Bar x7, 7
155x7, 7, 7


----------



## MJR (Aug 26, 2016)

8/25
Flat
135x8, 8,
225x8
315x6
385x15 doubles 
Cambered bar box squat
80x3
170x3
260x3
350x3
440x3
530x3
440x3, 3
Floor press fat bar 
110x7
200x7
290x7
360x6, 4, 3


----------



## MJR (Aug 30, 2016)

8/29
Chest supported row
1 plate x12
2x12
3x12
4x20
5x10
6x5
Hyper ext 
5x15
Pull downs with holding straps instead of bar 
70x10
105x10
140x10
165x10
205x6
Seated behind the neck press
45x10
95x8
135x5
185x5
225x3
245x1
Never done these before. Gotta get the feel down


----------



## MJR (Sep 2, 2016)

9/1
Flat
135x8, 8
185x5
225x5
275x5
315x5
365x5, 5, 5, 5, 9
Cambered bar box
80x5
170x3
260x3
350x0 felt my back have sharp pains while trying to get stable so I backed off
Floor press
110x7
200x7
290x7
360x6, 4, 2
290x5x5


----------



## MJR (Sep 4, 2016)

9/3
Feet up bench 
135x10, 10
185x10
225x10
275x10
315x8
365x6
385x3
405x3
315x18 feet down


----------



## MJR (Sep 13, 2016)

9/12
stiff bad deads
135x3
225x3
275x3
315x3
365x3
405x3
455x3
Flat bands doubled reds
135x8, 8
185x5
225x5
275x5
295x5
315x5
340x3


----------



## MJR (Sep 16, 2016)

9/15 by myself tonight so not what I wanted but still a decent workout 
Flat
135x8, 8
225x8
275x3
315x3
370x3
410x3
435x1
405x3, 2, 3
Box squat. This was horribly painful trying to get in and out of a commercial gym rack
135x5
185x3
225x3
275x3
315x3
365x3
Floor press
135x7
225x7
275x7
315x7
365x4


----------

